# TTC after natural pregnancy miscarriage and previous successful IVF



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't even know where to start! 🙈

So I used to use this site back in 2013/2014 when I was having ivf treatment. I found it so helpful! I got my miracle baby born out 2014. And since he was born we just never thought about using protection seeing as though we were told we couldn't get pregnant anyway and we knew we wanted more babies so if by miracle it did happen it would be amazing!
After spending thousands out on ivf treatment we haven't been able to afford another round again since my son. 
But as we started to look back into a frozen transfer we surprisingly found out I had gotten pregnant naturally! 
Unfortunately at 10 weeks I lost my angel baby. And I decided I didn't want more kids. I didn't want to go through that again. I thought IVF was hard enough but miscarriage is another ball game. 

Few months later and I couldn't want anything More! Anything will be worth it to have my rainbow baby and I would love to give my son a brother or sister. But I just feel lost! 
It was a miracle for me to get pregnant naturally so I know the odds of it happening again are practically impossible. Ivf is just too expensive right now as we are in the mist of buying a house. 

It made me think of everything I tried when I was ttc with my son. The ovulation kids, the bum up in the air after the deed. The food diet. The vitamins! And it's brought it all back to me! I haven't stressed this much since then and I've had my life so busy I haven't even say a moment over the past 3 years so realise how bad I do want another. 

Am I wrong to think there might be a slight chance of me conceiving naturally again? Am I wrong in thinking I could even carry it to full time next time? Am I hoping too much ??


----------

